# Nursing vacancies



## Andreya67 (May 2, 2015)

my husband is currently working in Hong Kong and has residency for past 2 years. I currently live and work in UK. However visit Hk Every 4 Months. How easy is it to get appropriate visa to live and work in Hong Kong while my husband is still there. 

Thanks for any help 

Andreya


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Andreya67 said:


> my husband is currently working in Hong Kong and has residency for past 2 years. I currently live and work in UK. However visit Hk Every 4 Months. How easy is it to get appropriate visa to live and work in Hong Kong while my husband is still there.
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> Andreya


Andreya

The link below is a good starting point - 

Visas | Immigration Department


----------



## Andreya67 (May 2, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Another point is that you need to get your Hong Kong nursing registration paperwork done if you wish to practice nursing in Hong Kong. The Nursing Council of Hong Kong deals with these matters - 

The Nursing Council of Hong Kong - The Nursing Council of Hong Kong


----------

